# Maggie Ordered........



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Install set for second week of February. Mike Norris of NLP is doing the install and tune. I'll keep everyone posted..........should be fun to see.:lol: :lol: 

JET


----------



## SWA737 (Dec 18, 2005)

JET
Hey, I'm pretty new to the GTO fever that's going around, but I seem to have it pretty good, too! I'm your neighbor over in Lakeland and was wondering where NLP is for future reference. What mods do you have and what kind of HP increase do you think you will get? How do Mags affect you mileage? I know that's one of those "if you have to ask" questions, but I'm just curious. Also, who did you purchase from?

Thanks


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

SWA737 said:


> JET
> Hey, I'm pretty new to the GTO fever that's going around, but I seem to have it pretty good, too! I'm your neighbor over in Lakeland and was wondering where NLP is for future reference. What mods do you have and what kind of HP increase do you think you will get? How do Mags affect you mileage? I know that's one of those "if you have to ask" questions, but I'm just curious. Also, who did you purchase from?
> 
> Thanks


Installer is Mike Norris of Next Level Performance located in Altamonte Springs. He's a good guy with a good reputation in the business. I'm just looking for another 100hp at the wheels and a lot of SEG time, that's all. Don't think it will affect my mileage that much, don't care actually. These cars are a lot of fun to drive and a great road car. Why not make them all they can be??

JET


----------



## Lastknight0 (Jan 22, 2006)

J.E.T. said:


> Installer is Mike Norris of Next Level Performance located in Altamonte Springs. He's a good guy with a good reputation in the business. I'm just looking for another 100hp at the wheels and a lot of SEG time, that's all. Don't think it will affect my mileage that much, don't care actually. These cars are a lot of fun to drive and a great road car. Why not make them all they can be??
> 
> JET


:agree 

I'm talking to Ed at LPE and Chuck Mallet (of 600hp Solstice Fame) about heavy modding. Ed has said there's plenty LPE can do, but hasn't given me any specifics. Chuck was excited about the idea and said he could do anything from 500-1000hp if i wanted to go that far, but said he was totally booked till july. Both are very cool guys to deal with...just a tad slow on the reply:lol: 

If i go with LPE, i'll be getting the "Magnacharger" (GREAT name hehe) as well, so make sure you keep us(me) well posted!


----------



## adearmas2 (Jan 2, 2006)

I think that, if 100 hp is all you aim for, the Maggie tune will afford you that much. If you going to custom tune that car with your tuner you should be expecting more than 100 hp. If I were you, I would get my Maggie with a smaller pulley, get some LT's (or JBA shorties if need worry about emissions) with hi flow cat midpipes, and probably some better air intake airbox substitute, all at the same time, such that the car gets tuned all in one shot. That could probably save you enough money to pay for some of the mods. Let's be realistic, once you have a taste of the supercharger you will want more. Off course, tha is assuming you can absorb the expense all at once. After that, all you will need to do is better traction to get your 60' times real low. I bet you can make low 11's if not 10's. My guess.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

adearmas2 said:


> I think that, if 100 hp is all you aim for, the Maggie tune will afford you that much. If you going to custom tune that car with your tuner you should be expecting more than 100 hp. If I were you, I would get my Maggie with a smaller pulley, get some LT's (or JBA shorties if need worry about emissions) with hi flow cat midpipes, and probably some better air intake airbox substitute, all at the same time, such that the car gets tuned all in one shot. That could probably save you enough money to pay for some of the mods. Let's be realistic, once you have a taste of the supercharger you will want more. Off course, tha is assuming you can absorb the expense all at once. After that, all you will need to do is better traction to get your 60' times real low. I bet you can make low 11's if not 10's. My guess.


And save back some money for drivetrain upgrades. Forced induction is a great way to destroy your transmission (any positive displacement blower, especially), axles, etc ...just ask my bro's KBd Mustang. 

b.t.w. From about the day I entered this forum I was told that our LS2s were not safe for supercharging, unless the boost level is low, due to the high compression :confused


----------



## BLACK05GTO (Feb 6, 2005)

What's the deal with all these guys only trapping 111 - 112 mph with Maggies on 05 GTO's. 
That seems like a lot of money invested to only trap 111 mph. I


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Congradulations !!!! My Polished Maggie is due in this week. Horsepower sale is doing the install and Mike Norris comes down my way every 2 weeks to dyno tune cars. I agree with you that he knows his stuff and is one of about 50 tuners in the country that has LS2 edit. He tuned my car after just headers, CIA and got 21 more RWHP out of it. Below is what I am having installed next week hopefully. I am waiting for the polished Maggie and it will be the 1st polished blower turned out by them for the 05. I ordered it a month ago and can't wait. It is suppose to ship this week.

By the way Black05gto you will notice in my Sig that I trapped 110mph with only headers, CIA, 160 degree thermostat and a tune. So I don't know what is wrong with the other guys.


Polished Magnuson Supercharger 
Lingenfelter Cam R&D for the Maggie and LS2 motor
New Springs 
Titanium retainers 
HV Oil Pump 
Spec Stage III plus clutch 
Banshee Gauge Pod 
Autometer Boost and Fuel Pressure Gauges arty: arty:


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

The only way my car will see a track is if it's in the parking lot. Don't race any more..........at least legally:lol: :lol: No more mods are planned. Just want a little more under the hood so that unsuspecting pink slippers will step up easier, that's all.

JET


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

I wouldn't recommend trying to ramp up your boost via the smaller pulley. The high compression ratio of the LS2 will limit the amount of boost you'll be able to run. Now, there are several companies who make a lower compression kit for the GTO...if you want to make real power with the supercharger, that's probably the way to go. Of course you could also look into methanol or CO2 injection as well to create additional power.
As for mileage...You shouldn't see much of a mileage hit at all, especially if you are at a higher elevation or do a lot of highway driving. If you constantly have your foot on the floor, you're going to suck up a lot of gas...but that's gonna happen with or without the blower. I supercharged my truck that I owned before the goat and I actually saw an INCREASE in miles/gallon in highway situations (about 2-3 miles/gallon). The reason for that is because I had all the passing power I needed from about 2200 RPM on up to redline, so the need to shift down to 4th or 3rd to pass wasn't there anymore. Lower RPMs = Better mileage. That's why I will be going with a maggie when I supercharge the goat...the low-end torque makes for a mega-fun vehicle to drive. It's generally not good for traction, but a long, smoky, loud burnout every now and then is quite therapeutic.


----------

